# New Ruby Red Metallic Tigi in the family



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally after almost 3 months of waiting it's part of the family (for my wife). We are super excited to finally have it in our hands 

2018 Highline with DAP.

Hers:




























His:


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ro.sniper said:


> Finally after almost 3 months of waiting it's part of the family (for my wife). We are super excited to finally have it in our hands
> 
> 2018 Highline with DAP.
> 
> ...


Very nice cars... 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice car; is it an SEL premium, the wheels look like an SEL but the instrument cluster looks like an SEL premium.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

antsman12 said:


> Nice car; is it an SEL premium, the wheels look like an SEL but the instrument cluster looks like an SEL premium.


I'm Canada we have trendline, comfortline and highline. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

daisoman said:


> I'm Canada we have trendline, comfortline and highline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yup, so I guess the equivalent would be the SEL Premium? I haven't check the VW USA site.


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

daisoman said:


> Very nice cars...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Tnx!!


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

ro.sniper said:


>


Looks nice! Did you add the plastic screen cover for the infotainment system, or was it something the dealer added? Or was that just the shipping cover film on it?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

weebl said:


> Looks nice! Did you add the plastic screen cover for the infotainment system, or was it something the dealer added? Or was that just the shipping cover film on it?


That is how it comes from the factor before the PDI process from the dealer. 

They do sell a screen cover in amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/PcProfession...=8-1&keywords=2018+vw+tiguan+screen+protector

as for the wheels, this was discussed in a previous thread but the SEL premiums in US came with the 19" Victoria Falls rims


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ro.sniper said:


> Finally after almost 3 months of waiting it's part of the family (for my wife). We are super excited to finally have it in our hands
> 
> 2018 Highline with DAP.


Very nice! My wife and I have similar set-up : She got the 2018 TIg but instead I have the MKV R32. Hopefully that will change come 2020


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks folks!!

Does anyone know if this Tiguan has auto hold like my R? I guess the start / stop function takes place of it but it was a bit odd to not find this function in the "Highline" version of the car.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

ro.sniper---Can you post a link as to where you purchased those ramps you show in the one photo of your R? Thanks!!


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

In the USA we have a Cardinal Red. I wonder if it is the same color.


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

Lothareb said:


> In the USA we have a Cardinal Red. I wonder if it is the same color.


Same paint code; same colour.


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

pwaug said:


> ro.sniper---Can you post a link as to where you purchased those ramps you show in the one photo of your R? Thanks!!


Sure thing this is what i got https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003WSZH9G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

Looks great in that color! 
Could I trouble a new Tiguan owner for a favor? It would be a great help if someone could measure the cargo area behind the 2nd row seats. I would like to know the length and width of the area along the cargo floor. I am researching for the wife a new vehicle and the commonly used volume measurement doesn't do me much good as I try not stack our stuff to the roof. Hopefully going to downsize from a Durango.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

ro.sniper said:


> Sure thing this is what i got https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003WSZH9G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks!!!!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

BamaJedi said:


> Looks great in that color!
> Could I trouble a new Tiguan owner for a favor? It would be a great help if someone could measure the cargo area behind the 2nd row seats. I would like to know the length and width of the area along the cargo floor. I am researching for the wife a new vehicle and the commonly used volume measurement doesn't do me much good as I try not stack our stuff to the roof. Hopefully going to downsize from a Durango.


39.5" from front to back, but keep in mind you can move the 2nd row of seats up to 7" forward--I often move them 4-5" forward when carrying 4 golf bags and there is still plenty of leg room in the rear for 6 foot tall adults--you can slide the two halves of the rear seat forward independently so it is pretty flexible 

39.5" wide between the wheel well intrusions-much wider above them and behind them

19.5" tall to the upper edge of the 2nd row seats


----------

